# Clubs in aldershot



## jasonmccullum (9 Aug 2013)

Does anyone know of a club close to aldershot

Thanks

Jay


----------



## Once a Wheeler (13 Oct 2020)

Better late than never:
https://www.fccc.org.uk/


----------



## Debade (13 Oct 2020)

When I saw Aldershot, I just wanted to say hi. My Dad was stationed there in WWII. I visited once and had a warm welcome from some locals.


----------



## iancity (13 Oct 2020)

2013? pmsl how did you even come across the post????


----------



## Debade (14 Oct 2020)

I didn't pay attention to the date. I use Feedly to aggregate and CycleChat is one of the feeds I follow. I subscribed when the wife and I road the N. Sea route from Edenborough to Copenhagen a few years ago. 

I visited Aldershot when I was working in Frimley where the USA company I was working for has an office/manufacturing plant.


----------

